# iOS 6 impressions



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

So now that ios 6 is officially announced any thoughts on the announced changes? The BIG change that has me most concerned is the switch from google maps to apples own maps, I get the feeling this done to add turn by turn directions, which personally I couldn't care less about as I don't drive and it seems to be coming at the fairly significant cost of transit directions and street view, both of which I find to be significantly more usefull... As for the 3D mapping stuff, it looks cool but I'm not sure how usefull it would be on a day to day basis... I know for myself I'm already missing google maps for the transit routing feature alone I'm hoping google releases their own standalone app, ASAP. 

On the bright side it's great that Canada finally gets full Siri support.

So far the first beta seems a lot farther along than the first beta of ios 5 was in terms of feature completeness and stability, so maybe, just maybe we'll see a faster timeframe for the final release.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Street View is a must have in my opinion, so unless Apple Maps has that, I don't see Google Maps disappearing just yet.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

From the keynote, it didn't look like street view was in the new maps. If it was, you would think that's a feature they would have shown. The one that worries me especially in Canada is traffic. I heard they were using waze data for their traffic information which means that at least in Calgary, the traffic information won't be very accurate.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

From what I've read online traffic is going to be crowd sourced via other users with iOS devices, everything I've seen thus far doesn't really have much for traffic at all, but that makes sense as there aren't very many people using iOS 6 yet, but once it is released it should be fairly accurate, in theory at least. 

Street view is gone. Google pretty much already admitted they are building their own iOS mapping app at their event last week. The only question is when it'll be done and if apple will approve it.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> Street View is a must have in my opinion, so unless Apple Maps has that, I don't see Google Maps disappearing just yet.


I don't know who uses street view on a mobile device. For what purpose?


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> I don't know who uses street view on a mobile device. For what purpose?


I use it all the time. The pin is not always on target so it's nice to get a look at what the landmarks are like, and what the destination looks like ahead of time. I'll usually navigate up and down the street one block to get familiar.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I hadn't thought about street view which I use quite frequently for work purposes but I'm sure Google's app will incorporate it.

I'm really looking forward to all the coming changes. Facetime over cell is huge as I have now eliminated the most expensive part of my spouses's Rogers package - voice minutes - we now have only a flex data package of 100 Meg ($10 per month) on an iPhone 4 plus a small $3 txt package to backup failed iMessage txt's. Bill went from ~ $40 per month down to $15! That helps to pay for the iPhone 5 I'll purchase outright and she'll get my current iPhone 4s. For my mix of business and personal life iOS 6 has really answered a whole lot of needs.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

I was pleased after the keynote, however I think Apple still has a way to go. From what I've seen online turn by turn navigation is not working outside of the US on the beta, 3D mapping is very, very limited and even the quality of the maps is limited. From what I saw even a place like Detroit had maps so bad you couldn't see streets or buildings. Granted it is a beta iOS, and maps is just a start but they still have lots of work to do.

Otherwise the privacy settings look quick and simple. Assuming they work and developers don't find a way to bypass them it's an effective way to see what apps want to access and restrict them.

I'm relatively new to my 4S, but have us to find a real world use for Siri. Either I screw up talking or it just completely screws up. Would be nice to have full support though. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

jimbotelecom said:


> I hadn't thought about street view which I use quite frequently for work purposes but I'm sure Google's app will incorporate it.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to all the coming changes. Facetime over cell is huge as I have now eliminated the most expensive part of my spouses's Rogers package - voice minutes - we now have only a flex data package of 100 Meg ($10 per month) on an iPhone 4 plus a small $3 txt package to backup failed iMessage txt's. Bill went from ~ $40 per month down to $15! That helps to pay for the iPhone 5 I'll purchase outright and she'll get my current iPhone 4s. For my mix of business and personal life iOS 6 has really answered a whole lot of needs.


You will need alot more than 100 MB for facetime. There is a reason why it was only over Wifi. And I bet you it will be a carrier enabled feature. Meaning you will have to buy a certain size data package for the carrier to enable it. Most likely a min of 500MB to 1GB. And it will drain the battery even quicker when on the cell network. I use facetime over wifi everyday and it drains the battery so much.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> You will need alot more than 100 MB for facetime. There is a reason why it was only over Wifi. And I bet you it will be a carrier enabled feature. Meaning you will have to buy a certain size data package for the carrier to enable it. Most likely a min of 500MB to 1GB. And it will drain the battery even quicker when on the cell network. I use facetime over wifi everyday and it drains the battery so much.


We'll see. The Facetime calls will be pretty infrequent much as the voice calls were. The Rogers package charges another $5 per 100 Mbps for overage so it's not a big deal and you may be right on carrier support but the package change on my Rogers panel says it's LTE ready and I can't see them building a wall around the App given that jailbroken devices already permit FT over cell. Most of our communication is over iMessage during the day with a big flurry of txts to co-ordinate dinner and kid's schedules.

It really is a winner given my/our particular needs.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Dr_AL said:


> I was pleased after the keynote, however I think Apple still has a way to go. From what I've seen online turn by turn navigation is not working outside of the US on the beta, 3D mapping is very, very limited and even the quality of the maps is limited. From what I saw even a place like Detroit had maps so bad you couldn't see streets or buildings. Granted it is a beta iOS, and maps is just a start but they still have lots of work to do.
> 
> Otherwise the privacy settings look quick and simple. Assuming they work and developers don't find a way to bypass them it's an effective way to see what apps want to access and restrict them.
> 
> ...


From what I understand Apple has an agreement with Tom Tom to integrate their mapping into Apple's app so maps shouldn't be an issue.

I use Siri when roaming in the states and it's great, but it's totally useless in Canada. I do use dictation a lot in emails and txts and I love not having to type stuff out. Sometimes there are minor corrections to make but it beats tapping out long messages with my fingers on the screen.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

jimbotelecom said:


> We'll see. The Facetime calls will be pretty infrequent much as the voice calls were. The Rogers package charges another $5 per 100 Mbps for overage so it's not a big deal and you may be right on carrier support but the package change on my Rogers panel says it's LTE ready and I can't see them building a wall around the App given that jailbroken devices already permit FT over cell. Most of our communication is over iMessage during the day with a big flurry of txts to co-ordinate dinner and kid's schedules.
> 
> It really is a winner given my/our particular needs.


How did you get the 100MB plan with an iPhone? I tried that for my girlfriend new iPhone and they wouldn't budge and said they only allow 500MB min on a iPhone.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

jimbotelecom said:


> *From what I understand Apple has an agreement with Tom Tom to integrate their mapping into Apple's app so maps shouldn't be an issue.*
> I use Siri when roaming in the states and it's great, but it's totally useless in Canada. I do use dictation a lot in emails and txts and I love not having to type stuff out. Sometimes there are minor corrections to make but it beats tapping out long messages with my fingers on the screen.


Its Tom Tom map data which is different than the images used for the mapping itself. 

And I am sure from what we have seen is what they are allowing us to see. 
I am sure when the iPhone 5 comes out and they have the conference that is when iOS 6 will be released and it will look and work great, I hope.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> How did you get the 100MB plan with an iPhone? I tried that for my girlfriend new iPhone and they wouldn't budge and said they only allow 500MB min on a iPhone.


It could be that my account is a business account not consumer. It might also be that Rogers has no idea it's an iPhone. I dropped any of the iPhone oriented packages with no need for voice. No voice mail, etc. It might also be that I called to disconnect the service and said that we have no need for voice and that I was going to go with a pay-per-use service and the customer retentions guy I had actually listened to me. That doesn't happen very often.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Confirmed that data is from Tom Tom. It isn't "crowd sourced" like waze. Amazing how comparisons to waze have been made and now some people think Apple said that's what they're using.

By Street View, do you mean Satellite, Hybrid (and Standard) views are possible? They are.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

By street view - meaning the images the google cameras attached to the top of a roving vehicle are able to incorporate into google maps...ie the picture taken of my house last spring and all of my neighbour's homes too.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

jimbotelecom said:


> By street view - meaning the images the google cameras attached to the top of a roving vehicle are able to incorporate into google maps...ie the picture taken of my house last spring and all of my neighbour's homes too.


Which navigation app uses those pictures?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Which navigation app uses those pictures?


The Map app in all iOS devices


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> The Map app in all iOS devices


Street view is in mobile map apps now? Satellite view, perhaps.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

HowEver said:


> Street view is in mobile map apps now? Satellite view, perhaps.


Here's proof.....


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Street view is in mobile map apps now? Satellite view, perhaps.


Yes and for a long while. Open the map. Drop a pin. Click on the little icon on the left of the pop up on the pin.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> Yes and for a long while. Open the map. Drop a pin. Click on the little icon on the left of the pop up on the pin.


Thanks, I didn't know. It's definitely not there in iOS 6 as I'm running the beta.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Thanks, I didn't know. It's definitely not there in iOS 6 as I'm running the beta.


Even though I have known it is there I have never really used it on a mobile device. But I have always used it via desktop before I go somewhere I check the surroundings. I wonder if Google will add it to one of their iOS apps like Google Earth.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Street View has been in the Google Maps iOS app for a very long time. I use it quite a bit when I'm going to a place I've never been and it's quite smooth and fast for the most part. 

Very useful age I would miss that feature.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Paul, where did you see that Canada will get full Siri support. I must have missed it, but that would be good to have (finally! 

I like the changes/additions. Lots of little things to enhance the user experience and speed overall use. I think the Maps feature will be handy (again, if it's true that full Canadian support). I don't travel much for work so I can't see the traffic updates being useful to me, but definitely for others.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*iOS 6's Smaller Changes: Custom Email Alerts, 'Find My Friends' Geofencing and More*

iOS 6's Smaller Changes: Custom Email Alerts, 'Find My Friends' Geofencing and More - Mac Rumors

- Users can now set custom email alerts for any of their VIP contacts.

- Turning Bluetooth on and off is much quicker than it was in iOS 5. Bluetooth controls are now located in first page of System Preferences, next to the Wi-Fi and Airplane Mode controls.

- The iPad gains a native Clock app with similar function to the iPhone version.

- Users no longer need to enter their password to update apps -- only when purchasing an app for the first time. Additionally, users aren't kicked to the home screen when buying or updating an app in the App Store.

- Newly downloaded apps gain a temporary 'New' banner on the icon to make them easier to pick them out. 

- Geofencing alerts have been added to Find My Friends. One possible use, suggested by Macworld: "If you’re one of the many workers who carpools, you can set up a geofence on the driver to let you know when they leave their house."

- In iOS 5, the color of the menu bar would change depending on what was happening in the background -- green for a phone call or blue for Personal Hotspot. In iOS 6 those colors still exist, but the menu bar changes color to better compliment the app. MaxThemes.com has more on how Apple color-matches the menu bar.

- One of the most unnecessary additions to iOS 6 is also one of the most telling. Apple has made the metallic volume slider in the iPod app and elsewhere change its reflection as the iPhone is tilted -- as if it were actually reflecting light. While some may say it's a waste of engineering resources, this shows Apple's incredible attention to detail.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

One feature I hope is added. Password lock on the Email app or any app. Many times I want to allow someone to use my phone or iPad but my email is on there.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

keebler27 said:


> Paul, where did you see that Canada will get full Siri support. I must have missed it, but that would be good to have (finally!
> 
> I like the changes/additions. Lots of little things to enhance the user experience and speed overall use. I think the Maps feature will be handy (again, if it's true that full Canadian support). I don't travel much for work so I can't see the traffic updates being useful to me, but definitely for others.


Apple - iOS 6 Preview - Siri

The new Siri features all seem to work quite well for me. With the exception of Siri giving turn by turn directions can't seem to get it to work.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

Still no quick access to toggle wifi/Bluetooth is a fail.


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

Limit77 said:


> Still no quick access to toggle wifi/Bluetooth is a fail.


Seriously? I can't believe they don't add this.


----------



## Funk (Aug 4, 2010)

Bluetooth is on the home screen of settings now. It only 2or 3 clicks away to turn on or off now...


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> I don't know who uses street view on a mobile device. For what purpose?


So you know what you're looking for when you get close to your destination. I'm surprised you haven't tried it; it's very helpful.


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

Funk said:


> Bluetooth is on the home screen of settings now. It only 2or 3 clicks away to turn on or off now...


That's 2 too many


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Stupid tapatalk wasn't showing an up to date thread...


----------



## Funk (Aug 4, 2010)

Limit77 said:


> That's 2 too many


I wouldn't want a bluetooth toggle on every screen of every app...

Also you can still use the maps.google.cawebsite but I can't find a way to use street view.

I think a few of my frustrations with iOS 6 is the same poopy music app, some of the updates they noted in the keynote are not working yet. Ie geofencing in find my friends or unified apple id/phone number. 

I am very happy to report Siri workes well for local search in Saskatoon well except Tim Horton's...


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Funk said:


> I wouldn't want a bluetooth toggle on every screen of every app...


I think in Apple's mind the Bluetooth should be on or off, and it doesn't need to be constantly toggled. Their thinking may be flawed, but I just leave Bluetooth on as I sue it daily. 



Funk said:


> Also you can still use the maps.google.cawebsite but I can't find a way to use street view.


I for see google updating either google earth with streetview or releasing a dedicated google maps app which would do the same thing as the original Apple maps app. 



Funk said:


> Is geofencing in find my friends or unified apple id/phone number.


There is a beta version of find my friends available through the developer site. Would assume that there may be added functionality through that app but not the regular AppStore download. 



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

All toggles SHOULD be accessible from the NC center.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Funk said:


> I wouldn't want a bluetooth toggle on every screen of every app...
> 
> Also you can still use the maps.google.cawebsite but I can't find a way to use street view.
> 
> ...


Unified apple I'd and phone number is working, had to turn off and on iMessage/FaceTime on both devices to force a reactivation to get the phone number added to the apple Id but works like a charm now as I can receive iMessages and FaceTime calls to my phone number on my iPad.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Limit77 said:


> View attachment 24304
> 
> 
> All toggles SHOULD be accessible from the NC center.


Personally it's not something I'd use, as I almost never use any toggles. Though I can see the benefit for those that do, I would want it to be an OPTIONAL widget as I wouldn't want to loose so much notification center real estate to toggles I wouldn't use.


----------



## Funk (Aug 4, 2010)

Paul82 said:


> Unified apple I'd and phone number is working, had to turn off and on iMessage/FaceTime on both devices to force a reactivation to get the phone number added to the apple Id but works like a charm now as I can receive iMessages and FaceTime calls to my phone number on my iPad.


Yup thanks for the how to!


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

Joker Eh said:


> One feature I hope is added. Password lock on the Email app or any app. Many times I want to allow someone to use my phone or iPad but my email is on there.


If your device is jailbroken, you can install via Cydia an app called Applocker - which will require a password for any app that you turn on.


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

Limit77 said:


> Still no quick access to toggle wifi/Bluetooth is a fail.


Are you jailbroken? Cause you can install SBSettings and have access to toggle on/off many settings if not all features.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

DA187Suspect said:


> Are you jailbroken? Cause you can install SBSettings and have access to toggle on/off many settings if not all features.
> 
> View attachment 24307


Man, that is one elegant interface.


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

fjnmusic said:


> Man, that is one elegant interface.


That's just a drop down like how you pull down Notifications.


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

DA187Suspect said:


> Are you jailbroken? Cause you can install SBSettings and have access to toggle on/off many settings if not all features.
> 
> View attachment 24307


If you read my last post, you'd see I attached a picture of IntelliscreenX, which IMO is much moe functional than SBSettings.

You are using the stock theme of SBSettings, which I don't like personally.


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

Paul82 said:


> Personally it's not something I'd use, as I almost never use any toggles. Though I can see the benefit for those that do, I would want it to be an OPTIONAL widget as I wouldn't want to loose so much notification center real estate to toggles I wouldn't use.


IntelliscreenX doesn't show the toggles in NC unless you pull down even further ( a la pull to refresh).


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Funk said:


> I think a few of my frustrations with iOS 6 is the same poopy music app, some of the updates they noted in the keynote are not working yet. Ie geofencing in find my friends or unified apple id/phone number.
> 
> I am very happy to report Siri workes well for local search in Saskatoon well except Tim Horton's...


You do realize that iOS 6 isn't out yet, right? You do realize it's a first BETA? Of course some features won't be working yet.
Are you one of these people that complain that software crashes on iOS 6 they day after you downloaded it even though the developers didn't get it until last week?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Anyone else on the iOS 6 beta having trouble with the Dell Voice app? I can't hear anything while trying to make a call, mute switch off, sound right up.


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

Limit77 said:


> If you read my last post, you'd see I attached a picture of IntelliscreenX, which IMO is much moe functional than SBSettings.
> 
> You are using the stock theme of SBSettings, which I don't like personally.



Like this???


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I love it so far, but there are still a LOT of bugs.
Maps doesn't understand One Way Street, Music app is awesome, but crashes... can't edit iMessage addresses (freezes), which means I can no longer use Find My Friends.
"Do Not Disturb" kind of sucks, I want settings for it like: Keep phone ringer on, mute only notifications. All it does is keep the screen off, that's it... if your sound is on, you'll still get all the disturbing noises. So really, just mute and put in your pocket is still the only actual DND.
I have also been griping on Messages since day 1, let me make those private, let me set it to just say "New Text Message".

The majority of these will be fixed I'm sure, but FaceTime over 3G is well worth the update! (yes, JailBreakers could do this (hit or miss and very very grainy), but now it's stock, and actual QUALITY.)


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Elric said:


> I love it so far, but there are still a LOT of bugs.
> Maps doesn't understand One Way Street, Music app is awesome, but crashes... can't edit iMessage addresses (freezes), which means I can no longer use Find My Friends.
> "Do Not Disturb" kind of sucks, I want settings for it like: Keep phone ringer on, mute only notifications. All it does is keep the screen off, that's it... if your sound is on, you'll still get all the disturbing noises. So really, just mute and put in your pocket is still the only actual DND.
> *I have also been griping on Messages since day 1, let me make those private, let me set it to just say "New Text Message".*
> The majority of these will be fixed I'm sure, but FaceTime over 3G is well worth the update! (yes, JailBreakers could do this (hit or miss and very very grainy), but now it's stock, and actual QUALITY.)


You can make that happen in the Settings --> Notifications --> Messages section.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> You can make that happen in the Settings --> Notifications --> Messages section.


Still shows the sender.


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

DA187Suspect said:


> Like this???
> View attachment 24328


Are you asking me how to change the theme?
What you showed there is the stock SBSettings theme in the NC.
To change the theme, go to 'more'... It should be there somewhere. I believe it comes with a few different ones, and you can d/l many more.
(Sorry, I havnt used SBS in a long time)


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

Limit77 said:


> Are you asking me how to change the theme?
> What you showed there is the stock SBSettings theme in the NC.
> To change the theme, go to 'more'... It should be there somewhere. I believe it comes with a few different ones, and you can d/l many more.
> (Sorry, I havnt used SBS in a long time)


Thanks for the tip, lol. I used the Stock SBSettings as an example to show this room, as my themed one wasn't too clear. What I was showing you above was my IntelliScreenX homescreen.


----------



## shanebrit3003 (Jun 21, 2012)

ios 6 is better but not as good as ios 4


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It is possible that you might be more specific.



shanebrit3003 said:


> ios 6 is better but not as good as ios 4


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

:lmao:



shanebrit3003 said:


> ios 6 is better but not as good as ios 4


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

shanebrit3003 said:


> ios 6 is better but not as good as ios 4


You forgot.
Posted from someone with an iPhone 3G.

The only thing that was better with iOS 4 was battery life. And even then, iOS 5.1.1 has improved much.


----------



## jagga (Jul 23, 2005)

Elric said:


> Still shows the sender.


Have messages NOT:
Display in Notifications bar, not pop-up, and only badge icon. No sound, only vibrate. Unless you unlock the iPhone and go looking for messages, you will not know you have one. No sender until its opened. That's the best I could do -I prefer messages to be private as well.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

jagga said:


> Have messages NOT:
> Display in Notifications bar, not pop-up, and only badge icon. No sound, only vibrate. Unless you unlock the iPhone and go looking for messages, you will not know you have one. No sender until its opened. That's the best I could do -I prefer messages to be private as well.


Yeah, I have them set as that usually, I have found that Do Not Disturb actually DOES work, but still shows the sender in lock screen (you CAN turn it off, but I'd still like to know I have one... it should just say "Text Message"....) ah well.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

This looks to be a real cool feature.

Video Overview of Shared Photo Streams in iOS 6 - Mac Rumors



> One of Apple's key new features in iOS 6 is shared Photo Streams, giving users the ability to share sets of photos via iCloud with friends and family. Shared Photo Stream albums can push photos automatically to friends' iOS 6 devices and Macs, with the albums also viewable on Apple TV or the web, and users can leave comments on individual photos shared through the feature.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

on Beta 2, Sadly, Music through the USB cord still has a lot of static and still no Bluetooth Siri in the car, all Mic's shut down when she is activated.
So I have to choose decent quality music or Siri access...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Elric said:


> on Beta 2, Sadly, Music through the USB cord still has a lot of static and still no Bluetooth Siri in the car, all Mic's shut down when she is activated.
> So I have to choose decent quality music or Siri access...


Having you seen any changes to the Messages app? Specifically the ability to export all messages from a specific user.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Elric said:


> on Beta 2, Sadly, Music through the USB cord still has a lot of static and still no Bluetooth Siri in the car, all Mic's shut down when she is activated.
> So I have to choose decent quality music or Siri access...


Sounds like a nasty bug.. Have you posted it in the developer forums so they are aware of it? Maybe file a bug report?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Apple drops YouTube as pre-loaded app in iOS 6 system USATODAY.com


----------



## psycosis (Mar 29, 2005)

SINC said:


> Apple drops YouTube as pre-loaded app in iOS 6 system USATODAY.com


I was never a fan of the built in YouTube app. I don't think it was ever updated. I would rather have Google maintain it going forward.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

Agreed. The Android version of the YouTube app is far superior. Hopefully a solid iOS port is on its way.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I've kind of enjoyed not having advertisements on my YouTube iPhone app for the past few years.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I never ever used it, it never even accepted my login for the first few years.


----------



## ethansamuel17 (Aug 22, 2012)

Impression of iOS 6 sound a lot like iOS 5 but more talkative. Seriously I luv Google products but if Apple really is trying to keep people off Google then why don't they have own search engine. Heck, even buy Yahoo and make them the default just as long as can manually switch back to Google.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

I've actually been anxious to see what their Maps app could do, since the rumours first started a couple of years back. Not that the google maps app was bad, but it's been pretty stagnant since the addition of street view. Competition is a good thing, and it'll be nice to have turn by turn navigation. I can see this also being a source of outcry though, especially if their mapping data isn't as mature as Google's.

I'm really looking forward to the do not disturb features as well.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

Well thanks to the silly patent war that apple launched on all androids.. Every single advancement will be like walking in a land mine.. Who knows who owns the patents to the turn by turn navigation? And will they license or wait and sue?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

MacUnited said:


> Well thanks to the silly patent war that apple launched on all androids.. Every single advancement will be like walking in a land mine.. Who knows who owns the patents to the turn by turn navigation? And will they license or wait and sue?


The new Maps app is heavily reliant on licensed technology from Tom Tom.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

crawford said:


> Agreed. The Android version of the YouTube app is far superior. Hopefully a solid iOS port is on its way.


And here it is: YouTube for iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4, iPhone 4S, iPod touch (3rd generation), iPod touch (4th generation) and iPad on the iTunes App Store

Looks pretty good so far. One of the few instances of an Android app successfully ported to iOS.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm using the new YouTube app with iOS 6 and it's pretty good so far...


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi folks, i like some of the features from iOS 6 - not that I've got it installed but i look forward to next week. 

This may have been covered but will turn by turn navigation come to Canada?


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

keebler27 said:


> Hi folks, i like some of the features from iOS 6 - not that I've got it installed but i look forward to next week.
> 
> This may have been covered but will turn by turn navigation come to Canada?


Yup, it's there.

Currently, the Passbook app is not available through the Canadian App Store yet.
(When you open the passbook app and click App Store, an error message appears)


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Cool - thanks


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

*Canadian 3D maps`*

Just checked, and parts of Calgary are showing up in 3D now in the maps app.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Passbook is there, and it works if you have any passes. Almost no one is using them yet, you can create your own and load them in (or load demo ones floating around the net).


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

keebler27 said:


> Hi folks, i like some of the features from iOS 6 - not that I've got it installed but i look forward to next week.
> 
> This may have been covered but will turn by turn navigation come to Canada?


Yes, it will. 

*You can see this page for all the iOS 6 features that are supported in Canada*.


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

Paul82 said:


> Passbook is there, and it works if you have any passes. Almost no one is using them yet, you can create your own and load them in (or load demo ones floating around the net).











Interesting....


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

One of my biggest pet peeves so far, is that I can't use Siri in the car over bluetooth. She tries, but it won't use any available Mic (iPhone's or cars) so it hears nothing.


----------



## diveman (Apr 23, 2005)

Elric said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves so far, is that I can't use Siri in the car over bluetooth. She tries, but it won't use any available Mic (iPhone's or cars) so it hears nothing.


Works for me with my '09 f150. Factory radio with Bluetooth.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

diveman said:


> Works for me with my '09 f150. Factory radio with Bluetooth.


well damnit! now I'm even more pissed off


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

What happened when you called the car manufacturer and asked what you could do?



Elric said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves so far, is that I can't use Siri in the car over bluetooth. She tries, but it won't use any available Mic (iPhone's or cars) so it hears nothing.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

HowEver said:


> What happened when you called the car manufacturer and asked what you could do?


It's an after market Pioneer, I guess I'll call them, I assumed it was due to the iOS 6 Beta


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

iOS 6 works fine with the built-in bluetooth in my car, and others; haven't heard about it not working.. perhaps there's a firmware update for the Pioneer?



Elric said:


> It's an after market Pioneer, I guess I'll call them, I assumed it was due to the iOS 6 Beta


----------



## jagga (Jul 23, 2005)

Limit77 said:


> Yup, it's there.
> 
> Currently, the Passbook app is not available through the Canadian App Store yet.
> (When you open the passbook app and click App Store, an error message appears)


What really odd is I'm on the developer GM (I have my own account thank you) release of iOS6 and when I opened the appstore (8 apps udpated from 12 yesterday), for a brief moment I saw a plethora of supporting airlines/vendors for Passbook. Since I instinctly switched to Updates I cannot track back nor recall where these where listed. I did notice luftsana (I think) airlines and they have their own separate app in the Canadian AppStore. 

I REALLY hope iOS6 is a lesson for the entire iOS In-house Apple Developer Engineering team. Do NOT EVER make changes until a) its fully tested for months and bugs ironed out, and b) 3rd party developers are contacted and INVOLVED in the changes every step taking note to their input and insight!! 

Maps really is CRAP! 
Addresses in AddressBook, addresses in URL/sites in Safari (or other apps) do NOT open in Maps .. but instead in a GMaps page via thier website which sucks squirrel's! I'm VERY angry about the time they had to get flyover working just right and Toronto only got the downtown core updated. It says where I live by Dupont & Landsdowne I'm in the TTC yard!! The official TTC yard is over 7km downtown and on Bathurst and St. Claire!! Arrrgh!


----------

